# [Linx Mint 17.1 'Rebecca'] Can't use TV as a monitor, help!



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure if I'm putting this in the right forum, move it if its more appropriate in another. I've listed what version of Linux I'm using in the title, and everything I'm using is pretty much default as I'm new to this operating system. The problem is that even though my laptop
(Samsung RV511) can detect the Samsung 40 inch Smart TV, and the TV can recognize the new HDMI in the Source LIst when it's plugged in, it says No Signal when plugged in but No Cable Connected when unplugged. I've tried using both HDMI to HDMI and VGA to HDMI, there aren't any other ports I don't think. Neither of them make any difference, I've also tried setting the TV as the main monitor and as an extention (mirrored) but it still hasn't shown itself.

I'm very new to Linux, so if I have to enter any codes on the terminal I'll probably be a bit lost unless I know exactly what I'm typing in.

Also other than the fact my laptop is an Intel i3 @ 25.3GHz and my video card is a GeForce I have no idea how to generate a decent report on my system specs, so if you want me to do that to then you might want to tell me how.

If there's any other details I'm forgetting to report on, let me know and I'll try and find out.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What model Samsung 40" TV do you have ?? I suspect that it may be a problem with Analysis .. if your laptop outputs a different screensize / analysis to that which the TV can accept.

There is a *user guide here* for your laptop

on page 53 / 59 there is a guide to connecting via the 15pin VGA or HDMI connectors

Have you tried the Fn + F4 key combination to switch the output to the external device ??


----------



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

I have tried all the FN+F4 combinations and none of them seem to work. One of them even turns this monitor off even though the TV still doesn't find a signal. A few of them extend the monitor even though it doesn't appear on screen, I just know because my mouse gets lost sometimes. MY TV is a Samsung UE40ES5500, don't know if that's the model name or just some other code. I'm also using Linux Mint so I don't know if I can still access some of the things the instuctions tell me to do on the PDF.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

According to your *TV user manual found here*



> *
> Using Your TV as a Computer (PC) Display
> 
> Entering the Video Settings (Based on Windows 7)
> ...


Since you are using Linux Mint you will have to do the equivalent of what it says there by opening up the properties for your Display and setting it to 1920 x 1080

I am also wondering whether you might have to drag your desktop to the left of right for your second monitor ...


----------



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

It won't let me raise the number to the TV's resolution, higher sizes than my laptops don't appear. 

I'll see if dragging it helps, I doubt it but I'll try


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

There should be a way to do it from the Display properties .. like select 2 monitors .. been a while since I booted into my Ubuntu and I don't have a second monitor available to try it on


----------



## stormbay (Feb 6, 2015)

Know some one who got over that hurdle when they installed myth tv for some reason, or you could look at this tutorial link for some help as it deals with adding screen resolutions to mint. It involves terminal work, but the terminal is very forgiving, if you stick to the commands involved. Terminal commands in linux are actually small programs, so It's not hard to get to know the most use and useful ones. The bonus comes when the linux help comes with full instructions you can just copy and paste into the terminal. if you've worked with DOS, it's a familiar environment. "Linux does not have as much options for display resolutions as in windows. A 22" Monitor in linux will have 1920x1080, 1440x900, 1280x960, 1024x768 resolutions. Some users may need resolution like 1600x900, 1366x768 for some purposes. These resolutions can be added manually in Linux. Basic steps for adding 1600x900 resolution are explained as under which can be modified for any other screen resolution by changing values 1600x900 with your required one." Add new screen resolution in Linux Mint - Linux Mint Community


----------

